# Anyone working in Investment Banking or related area?



## mb1 (1 February 2007)

Hi guys, is there any people on the forum who are working as an Investment Banker, fund manager, or anything along the lines as an analyst as a full time profession.

I graduate this year with a degree in E-Commerce (economics & finance) and would like to hear peoples opinions on their jobs. Who do you work for? Does it pay well? Do you enjoy what you do? Are the stress levels too high?


----------



## exberliner1 (3 February 2007)

Years ago I was a bond trader in London for an American trading firm.....unless you an get into Macquarie Bank I would go abroad.

Hours and stress are enormous but the pay is brilliant.

Back in the 80s my contracted hours were 6:45am - 9:30 pm - but it was worth a 6 figure salary in british pounds 20 years ago - set me up for years.

Go into settlements ....be a star .....cultivate contacts with the traders then when a position becomes available they will simply move you across...

I think the hours are a bit less now as well.

In London we had to trade the full day in Europe and the full day in the USA - hence the hours...basically working 2 days in one....if you can do that you will be wanted everywhere.....any country you choose to work in...

Good luck

EB


----------



## scsl (3 February 2007)

mb, dunno if you've seen it, but you might find this thread interesting...

"A career in Investment Banking...?"
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3946

Cheers,
scsl


----------

